# Авиация > Современность >  Мистраль

## FLOGGER

Кто-нибудь знает, что там натворил адмирал на переговорах? Или опять деньги не туда пошли?
http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4...2F578857.shtml

----------


## Антон

Вот  какая интересная штука была на  МВМС

----------


## timsz

По Мистралю есть еще вот такая интересная информация: http://arms-tass.su/?page=article&aid=96705&cid=25

----------


## Nazar

Там с ним запутанная история, насколько я слышал, увольняться он планировал еще в начале года ( видимо готовился хорошо отдохнуть  :Smile:  ). Вроде как подписал контракт на значительно большую сумму, нежели было оговорено, ну и как говорили, откат не хилый получил.
Разговоры эти ходили еще в марте месяце. За достоверность не ручаюсь, возможно товарищ Борисов, белый и пушистый и его просто подставили, распихали денег по карманам и девок в баню подкинули. :Biggrin:

----------


## Djoker

Mistral для ВМФ России:





http://www.navyrecognition.com/index...sk=view&id=510

----------


## OKA

Строительство вертолётоносцев Mistral для Российского ВМФ   Спуск на воду кормовой части "Севастополя" : https://www.flickr.com/photos/117373...7644431958871/  Обсуждение БИУС : Денис Мокрушин - Закупка БИУС для отечественного "Мистраля"

----------


## FLOGGER

> Этой информации уже 3 года. Троценко ушел с должности Президента ОСК в 2012 году....


Так и сам пост уже трехлетней давности. Зачем сейчас на него реагировать?

----------


## muk33

не увидел...

----------


## OKA

«Владивосток» — первый из двух десантных вертолетоносных кораблей-доков «Мистраль», создаваемых во Франции для России, получил отечественную систему спутниковой связи «Центавр». Сведения об этом содержатся в документах по развитию ВМФ (имеются у «Известий»). Источник, близкий к главному штабу ВМФ, подтвердил, что «Владивосток» будет оснащен отечественной связью. Ранее сообщалось, что корабль получит современную французскую систему спутниковой связи Syracuse.
— Стало ясно, что Франция может установить только устаревшую электронику, и было решено использовать отечественное оборудование. Тем более что установка зарубежной техники может привести к утечкам информации, — сказал собеседник.
Источник добавил, что корабль будет достраиваться в Санкт-Петербурге. Однако российские военные специалисты еще до передачи корабля оправятся на верфь во французский Сен-Назер для участия в совещаниях по размещению средств связи, а также для монтажа, запуска и проверки отечественного оборудования связи.
Согласно документам, помимо традиционных для российского ВМФ приемников и передатчиков КВ и УКВ-связи на «Владивостоке» будет установлено изделие Р-794-1, которое входит в состав модернизированной системы спутниковой связи «Центавр». Корабельная станция этой системы обеспечивает передачу данных между кораблями, а также с береговой станцией на скорости 512 кбит/с.
Контр-адмирал в отставке Владимир Захаров подчеркнул, что электроника боевого корабля неразделима, и это необходимо учитывать еще на этапе проектировки. По его мнению, монтаж отечественной связи на французские кабельные трассы может стать большой проблемой.
— Боевые и информационные системы комплексно закладываются в самом начале строительства, их взаимная увязка должна происходить еще при проектировании. Если кабели от командного пункта проложены под французские технологии, будет крайне сложно состыковать их с нашим оборудованием. В таком случае надо отказываться от всего оборудования и ставить всё свое, — подчеркнул Владимир Захаров.
Эксперт Центра анализа и стратегий Константин Макиенко также полагает, что на определенном этапе испытаний могут возникнуть проблемы с совместимостью с оставшимся французским оборудованием.
— Любое увеличение российского вклада вне всякого сомнения является плюсом. Другое дело, что остается французская система управления разнородными силами флота SIC 21, сопряжение с которой может вызвать проблемы в плане электромагнитных полей, — отметил Константин Макиенко.
Работы по диагностике и наладке систем связи на «Владивостоке» продлятся до 25 ноября 2014 года. Из федерального бюджета на эти цели выделено 145 млн рублей. Работы будут выполнятся в Сен-Назере и Санкт-Петербурге.
— Корабль, который мы продаем России, весьма похож на другие «Мистрали». Изменения сделаны для лучшей совместимости оборудования — электроника адаптирована к российским стандартам. Это позволит российскому флоту работать слаженно, — сообщил «Известиям» представитель компании STX FRANCE, которая осуществляет сборку «Мистралей».
Ранее представители Балтийского завода в Санкт-Петербурге (напомним, он собирает кормовую часть «Мистралей») сообщали «Известиям», что одна из целей международного проекта — освоение зарубежных военных технологий. 
Читайте далее: Первый российский «Мистраль» лишился Syracuse - Известия

----------


## Alexey_VVO

> Сведения об этом содержатся в документах по развитию ВМФ (имеются у «Известий»).[/url]


Ох Известия... Красиво приподнесли. Документ у них имеется! На сайте госзакупок он лежит для всеобщего обозрения, а не у них.

----------


## OKA

МОСКВА, 30 мая — РИА Новости. Группа конгрессменов США обратилась с письмом к генсеку НАТО Андерсу Фогу Расмуссену, в котором призвала купить или взять в аренду вертолетоносцы "Мистраль", строящиеся Францией для России, передает агентство Рейтер.
Контракт стоимостью 1,2 миллиарда евро на постройку двух французских вертолетоносцев для ВМФ России был подписан в июне 2011 года. Как ожидается, первый корабль "Владивосток" поступит на вооружение российского флота в 2014 году, второй, "Севастополь" — в 2015 году.
Спуск на воду российского вертолетоносца Владивосток во Франции
© РИА Новости. Даниил Низамутдинов
Эксперты: Франция может передать России только один "Мистраль" из двух
Как отмечают конгрессмены, приобретение кораблей усилит потенциал НАТО в то время, когда многие страны-участницы урезают военные расходы, а также обнадежит партнеров альянса в Центральной и Восточной Европе.
"Такая покупка станет сильным сигналом президенту Путину, указывающим, что НАТО не будет терпеть или каким-либо образом попустительствовать его безрассудным действиям", — цитирует агентство оказавшийся в его распоряжении текст письма. Среди подписантов послания агентство называет главу американской делегации при Парламентской ассамблее НАТО Майкла Тернера и одного из влиятельных членов комитета конгресса по внешней политике, демократа Элиота Энджела.
Французские власти неоднократно заявляли, что намерены выполнять контракты с Россией по "мистралям". Представитель "Рособоронэкспорта" сообщал, что Россия строго соблюдает график текущих платежей по контракту, а французская сторона строго соблюдает график строительства. Власти США в начале мая впервые открыто заявили о том, что выступают против этой сделки, однако, по данным газеты The New York Times, соответствующую "обеспокоенность" американцы выражали Франции начиная с 2009 года.
Ранее командующий Черноморским флотом адмирал Александр Витко заявил о возможности использования "мистралей" в Черном море. В свою очередь представитель Генштаба ВС РФ сказал, что планы использования кораблей-вертолетоносцев не менялись, они будут базироваться на Тихоокеанском флоте (ТОФ).
РИА Новости Конгрессмены США призвали НАТО купить строящиеся для России "Мистрали" | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

Определен комплект вооружения, которое установят на российских вертолетоносцах после их прибытия в Россию. Инфографика ИТАР-ТАСС  ИТАР-ТАСС — Инфографика

----------


## OKA

"Корму ДВКД "Севастополь" отправили во Францию 18:17, 26 Июн 2014 Как и было запланировано, 26 июня 2014 года в 17:00 от набережной Балтийского завода отшвартовали кормовую часть десантного вертолетного корабля-дока (ДВКД) "Севастополь" типа "Мистраль". К 14 июля буксир EN AVANT 20 должен доставить построенную в России часть корабля на французскую верфь в Сен-Назере.
Как говорится в сообщении "Балтийского завода", предприятие подготовило корму к отправке в срок, оговоренный контрактом. "Для нас строительство "Мистралей" стало хорошим опытом работы с французскими корабелами, который, я уверен, пригодится нам и в будущем", - сказал генеральный директор ООО "Балтийский завод-Судостроение" Алексей Кадилов.
При выводе кормы "Севастополя" из акватории Невы задействованы сразу три судна: предоставленный французской стороной океанский буксир EN AVANT 20 и два российских портовых буксира "Тайфун" и "Торнадо". В дальнейшем, как и при буксировке кормовой части ДВКД "Владивосток", EN AVANT 20 будет работать в одиночку.
На 19:00 26 июня буксиры провели корму вертолетоносца в начало Морского канала, в район Екатерингофского бассейна. Поблизости находится еще один российский буксир - "Балтиец".
По информации портала Marinetraffic, прибытие буксира и кормы "Севастополя" во французский порт Сен-Назер запланировано на 14 июля 2014 года.
Напомним, что буксировка кормовой части ДВДК "Севастополь" перенеслась на 10 дней из-за задержки буксира, предоставляемого французской стороной. Ранее сообщалось об отправке построенной на Балтийском заводе части вертолетоносца во Францию 16 июня 2014 года. " Корму ДВКД "Севастополь" отправили во Францию

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 1 июля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. То, что сегодня делают с французскими банками, ничего, кроме внутреннего возмущения в Европе и в России, не вызывает. На это указал во вторник президент России Владимир Путин на совещании с российскими послами.
Основные заявления Владимира Путина на совещании послов и постпредов РФ
"Мы знаем о давлении, которое наши американские партнеры оказывают на Францию с целью не поставлять "Мистрали" в Россию. И мы знаем, что намекали, что если французы не поставят "Мистрали", то и с банков потихоньку снимут санкции, во всяком случае, минимизируют. Что это такое, если не шантаж? Разве так можно работать на международной арене?" - спросил российский лидер.
По его словам, санкции должны применяться в соответствии со статьей 7 Устава ООН, "или это не санкции в международно-правовом смысле этого слова, а какой-то инструмент международной политики".
Меры против BNP Paribas
Как ранее писал ИТАР-ТАСС, власти США наложили ограничения на французский банк BNP Paribas, который был уличен в совершении международных сделок, идущих вразрез с американскими санкциями против других государств.  Эти ограничения касаются осуществления банком транзакций в долларах. Меры начнут действовать с января 2015 года и затронут структуры банка в Нью-Йорке, Женеве, Париже, Сингапуре, Милане и Риме. Ограничения будут оставаться в силе в течение одного года.
BNP Paribas выплатит властям США $9 млрд за нарушение санкций
Как пояснили представители регулирующих органов, ограничения на осуществление долларовых операций коснулись в первую очередь тех структур банка, которые были напрямую связанны с его тайными транзакциями, нарушившими санкции США против других государств, в том числе Ирана, Судана и Кубы.
Наблюдатели отмечают, что данные меры в отношении такого крупного банка являются беспрецедентными и могут значительно уменьшить число клиентов финансового института, а также снизить его доходы. Вместе с тем, власти США неоднократно заявляли, что не заинтересованы в том, чтобы BNP Paribas полностью прекратил работу в США.
Позиция США
Вашингтон добивается от Парижа отказа от контракта по строительству вертолетоносцев "Мистраль" для России. В середине июня об этом еще раз заявила помощник госсекретаря США по делам Европы и Евразии Виктория Нуланд.
Однако в Париже заявили, что намерены соблюсти обязательства.
О "Мистралях"
Контракт на сумму €1,12 млрд на строительство Францией вертолетоносцев для ВМФ России был подписан в июне 2011 года.
Определен комплект вооружения, которое установят на российских вертолетоносцах после их прибытия в Россию. Инфографика ИТАР-ТАСС
Вертолетоносцы типа "Мистраль" имеют водоизмещение 21 тыс. тонн, максимальную длину корпуса - 210 м, скорость - до 18 узлов, дальность плавания - до 20 тыс. миль.
Численность команды вертолетоносца - 170 человек, дополнительно он может принять на борт 450 человек. Авиагруппа включает 16 вертолетов, шесть из которых могут одновременно размещаться на взлетной палубе. Грузовая палуба корабля может вместить более 40 танков или 70 автомобилей. 
В настоящий момент 400 российских моряков проходят обучение для управления вертолетоносцами во французском городе Сен-Назер."
ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Путин назвал шантажом давление США на Францию с целью отказа от контракта по "Мистралям"

----------


## OKA

"Моряков на русских «Мистралях» лишили бара и двухместных кают

Французские стандарты условий быта на военных судах на российском флоте сочли излишне комфортными
Моряков на русских «Мистралях» лишили бара и двухместных кают	

Из проекта вертолетоносцев «Мистраль», строящихся французской компанией STX для России, исключили помещение бара для личного состава. Об этом «Известиям» сообщил источник в «Рособоронэкспорте». По мнению представителей ВМФ, зарубежные стандарты развлечения личного состава не совместимы с традициями российского флота. Местом для приема делегаций и отдыха моряков «Владивостока» и «Севастополя», как и других кораблей флота, станет кают-компания. Кроме того, российским морякам будет менее комфортно, чем французским коллегам, — в проекте предусмотрены двухместные кубрики с санузлом, но в отечественном исполнении «Мистралей» такие достанутся только офицерскому составу.
По информации источника в «Рособоронэкспорте», решение о внесении изменений в конструкцию «Мистралей», строящихся для России французской верфью STX, было принято Военно-морским флотом. 
— Помещение для бара не вошло в контракт — не соответствует нашим традициям. Так решил флот, — сообщил собеседник.
Представитель главного штаба ВМФ, знакомый с деталями контракта, подтвердил, что развлекательный блок корабля при строительстве претерпел изменения — бар заменит традиционная кают-компания.
— Действительно, бара на российских «Мистралях» не будет. Согласно корабельному уставу ВМФ, каждый военнослужащий должен воздерживаться от вредных привычек, в том числе от употребления алкоголя. На наших кораблях местом, где собирался для отдыха и развлечения личный состав, всегда была и остается кают-компания, — рассказали в штабе ВМФ.
Как пояснил контр-адмирал в отставке Владимир Захаров, устав прямо не запрещает иметь на борту алкоголь — в работе моряками используется технический спирт (им протирают приборы), а некоторые офицеры хранят напитки в личных сейфах.
— Корабельный устав иметь алкоголь не запрещает, и на кораблях иногда проходят приемы в рамках дипмиссии — в таком случае накрывают столы. Но по уставу употребление запрещено, и бар нам не нужен — мы к этому не приучены, не воспитаны как французы. Развлечений на нашем флоте и так множество, там всё то же, чем живет молодежь, только нет девушек — матросы смотрят фильмы, играют в КВН, пишут письма на родину, — отметил Захаров.
Тем не менее для личного состава существует строгий запрет на употребление алкоголя, подчеркивает экс-главком ВМФ Виктор Кравченко.
— Если командир или офицер допустит употребление спиртных напитков в автономном плавании, это чревато — таких людей быстро вычисляют и убирают с флота. Небольшое количество вина допустимо только на официальном приеме, для этого бар и нужен. У нас для этого есть кают-компания — кофе и чай наливают и там, — пояснил Виктор Кравченко.
Наличие бара на боевом корабле произвело впечатление на российских военных, корабелов и представителей общественности в 2009 году, когда французский «Мистраль» заходил в Санкт-Петербург. По словам участника делегации, директора Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Руслана Пухова, помещение выполнено на манер американского питейного заведения.
— В баре цветная подсветка, стойка, столики и два автомата: музыкальный и торговый — их моряки установили сами. Помещение столиков на десять, размером с большую комнату. Я там также заметил хромированную колонну, похожую на шест для стриптиза. Однако нам пояснили, что подобные вещи для моряков существуют только на берегу, — рассказал Руслан Пухов.
По его словам, больше всего делегацию удивили кубрики, не характерные для российских кораблей водоизмещением более 20 тыс. т, — каждый кубрик на двух человек с отдельным санузлом и душем. По информации собеседника в «Рособоронэкспорте», для офицерского состава в российских «Мистралях» предусмотрены те же двухместные каюты, а вот рядовой состав будет размещаться в кубриках вместимостью от 6 до 12 человек. Туалеты (гальюны) также будут установлены из того же расчета — один не на два, а на 6–12 человек. Это соответствует российским стандартам кораблестроения, пояснил Виктор Кравченко.
— Размер кубриков зависит от водоизмещения корабля — на больших, таких как «Мистраль» (21 тыс. т. — «Известия») или «Петр Великий», каютная система, кубрики рассчитаны на 6 человек. Санузел при этом один на несколько кают, у офицеров-мичманов он совмещенный на две каюты. Туалеты в кубриках и умывальники установлены на кораблях водоизмещением до 10 тыс. т, — сказал собеседник.
Так же, как и в оригинале проекта корабля, «Владивосток» и «Севастополь» будут оснащены спортзалом с беговыми дорожками, штангами и гантелями, добавил представитель штаба ВМФ.
— Спорт является неотъемлемой составляющей многонедельных морских походов, — отметил собеседник.
Контракт стоимостью €1,2 млрд на постройку двух вертолетоносных кораблей-доков «Мистраль» был заключен в 2011 году. Работы в России по изготовлению кормовой части выполняет Балтийский завод (Санкт-Петербург), достройку корпуса ведет верфь STX (Сен-Назер), оснащение корабля военным оборудованием будет происходить на предприятии «Северная верфь» (Санкт-Петербург). Первый корабль «Владивосток» Тихоокеанский флот должен получить 1 ноября текущего года."
Моряков на русских «Мистралях» лишили бара и двухместных кают - Известия
 Ну вот- не пос-ть, не побухать))) Шутка, конечно))

----------


## OKA

"Минобороны РФ назвало "уткой" информацию СМИ о "неудобных Мистралях"
18:0610.07.2014 (обновлено: 18:25 10.07.2014)157065
В Минобороны пояснили, что предусмотренные в проекте французскими конструкторами четыре так называемых бара для отдыха различных категорий личного состава корабля просто переименованы в "салоны для отдыха".

МОСКВА, 10 июл — РИА Новости. Минобороны России опровергло информацию СМИ о внесении при проектировании десантных вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль" конструктивных изменений, в результате которых российским морякам будет менее комфортно, чем их французским коллегам.

"Никаких конструктивных изменений по помещениям, предназначенным для проживания личного состава, а также его отдыха, в проект десантных вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль" российской стороной не вносилось. Все инсинуации отдельных авторов на эту тему с приведением "мнений", не имеющих никакого отношения к строительству корабля "источников" и "экспертов", не более чем газетная "утка", — подчеркнули в военном ведомстве.
В Минобороны пояснили, что предусмотренные в проекте французскими конструкторами четыре так называемых бара для отдыха различных категорий личного состава корабля просто переименованы в "салоны для отдыха". Все салоны оборудуются мягкой мебелью, видео- и аудиотехникой, а также другими аксессуарами для отдыха во внеслужебное время. Единственным исключением является отсутствие в них посуды, мест для хранения (разлива) и, собственно, самих спиртных напитков, что, возможно, и противоречит убеждениям отдельных "военных экспертов", но полностью соответствует российской морской культуре. Также отмечается, что наличие на строящемся корабле четырех салонов для отдыха экипажа никак не повлияло на обустройство в соответствии с давней флотской традицией на корабле и кают-компаний.
Также в Минобороны России назвали "глупостью" сообщения о размещении рядового состава команды в "кубриках вместимостью от 6 до 12 человек" с минимизацией количества санитарного оборудования (душевых и гальюнов (туалетов)). Как пояснили в российском военном ведомстве, площадь и количество помещений для размещения личного состава остались без изменений.
"Для проживания экипажа судна предусмотрены 1, 2 и 4-местные каюты (для рядового состава), каждая из которых оборудована санузлом и душевой кабиной с постоянной подачей холодной и горячей воды. А имеющиеся на вертолетоносце немногочисленные 6-местные каюты, каждая из которых также оборудована сантехникой и душевой, предназначены только для временного размещения военнослужащих десанта, который в зависимости от выполняемых задач может брать на борт вертолетоносец типа "Мистраль", — добавили в министерстве.
Первый из двух вертолетоносцев — "Владивосток" — должен прийти из Сен-Назера в Санкт-Петербург в декабре 2014 года. После оснащения российским вооружением, по плану во второй половине 2015 года корабль совершит переход на Тихоокеанский флот. Второй вертолетоносец — "Севастополь" — по контракту должен прибыть в Петербург из Франции в ноябре 2015 года.
РИА Новости
Минобороны РФ назвало "уткой" информацию СМИ о "неудобных Мистралях" | РИА Новости "
Ну вот, всё прояснилось : будет где поесть,  пос-ть)))  Не поймёшь этих начальников- то бар, то "салон для отдыха"... Всё так неоднозначно))

----------


## OKA

"Мистрали" получат российскую оптико-электронную систему 10:51, 11 Июл 2014 Российские десантные вертолетные корабли-доки (ДВКД) типа "Мистраль" получат отечественные системы боевого управления и самообороны. Речь идет о многофункциональном оптико-электронном и телевизионном комплексе МТК-201МЭ, который закупит Министерство обороны для вертолетоносца "Севастополь".
Оптико-электронный телевизионный комплекс МТК-201МЭ предназначен для освещения ближней надводной и воздушной обстановки в любое время суток на дальности до 20 км в интересах обороны корабля и навигационной безопасности плавания. Комплекс может как в автоматическом, так и в ручном режиме находить воздушные, надводные или береговые цели, сопровождать их и передавать координаты в соответствующие корабельные системы. Стоит отметить, что данный комплекс входит в состав бортового оборудования российских корветов проекта 20380.
Поставка МТК-201МЭ должна быть выполнена до 25 ноября 2014 года. Начальная стоимость контракта составляет 209 млн рублей. Комплекс МТК-201 является разработкой Уральского оптико-механического завода (УОМЗ), входящего в состав госкорпорации "Ростех".
Напомним, что ранее для ДВКД "Севастополь" были заказаны боевая информационно-управляющая система (БИУС) и система радиолокационного опознавания российского производства. В то же время отечественная система связи на вертолетоносце будет продублирована французским аналогом.
ДВКД "Севастополь" - второй корабль типа "Мистраль", строящийся для нужд Военно-морского флота России. Вертолетоносец, который изготавливается двумя частями на Балтийском заводе в Санкт-Петербурге и на верфи STX France, был заложен 18 июня 2013 года. 30 апреля 2014 года кормовая часть была спущена на воду. 26 июня она была отбуксирована от причальной стенки "Балтийского завода" и отправлена во Францию, где ее соединят с носовой часть корабля. Передача "Севастополя" Военно-морскому флоту России запланирована на осень 2015 года.
Десантный вертолетный корабль-док типа "Мистраль" имеет водоизмещение в 21 тысячу тонн, максимальная длина корпуса составляет 210 метров. Корабль способен развивать скорость более 18 узлов (около 33 километров в час). Дальность плавания — до 20 тысяч морских миль (около 37 тысяч километров). Численность экипажа — 160 человек, дополнительно вертолетоносец может принять на борт еще 450 человек. Авиагруппа включает 16 вертолетов, из которых шесть могут одновременно размещаться на взлетной палубе. " 
"Мистрали" получат российскую оптико-электронную систему

----------


## OKA

"Морская авиация уже начала осваивать «Мистраль»
Офицеры Морской авиации, входящие в так называемую «группу боевого управления», прибыли во французский город Сен-Назер в составе российского экипажа для обучения на универсальном десантном корабле «Владивосток» типа «Мистраль»
Как рассказал корреспонденту газеты «Военно-промышленный курьер» представитель штаба ВМФ на условиях анонимности, в основном офицеры Морской авиации «Владивостока» набраны с Тихоокеанского флота. Ранее они уже прошли обучение в 859 Центре боевого применения Морской авиации в городе Ейске. 
«Принципиальное решение по Ка-29 есть давно», - продолжил собеседник издания. По его словам,  работа по «оморячиванию» Ка-52  продолжается. Но назвать конкретные сроки окончания работ собеседник отказался. Также пока не известно, когда начнутся работы по восстановлению и модернизации парка транспортно-боевых Ка-29."
Подробнее: Морская авиация уже начала осваивать «Мистраль» | Еженедельник «Военно-промышленный курьер»

----------


## OKA

"ПАРИЖ, 22 июля. /Корр. ИТАР-ТАСС Иван Батырев/. Французская сторона выполнит свои контрактные обязательства по строительству первого корабля типа "Мистраль" для ВМФ РФ и передаст его в срок. С таким заявлением выступил президент Франции Франсуа Олланд. При этом он отметил, что работа над вторым вертолетоносцем будет зависеть от позиции Москвы по украинскому кризису.

"Сделка была заключена в 2011 году, корабль почти готов и должен быть передан в октябре", - сказал французский лидер на встрече с журналистами Ассоциации президентской прессы.

Путин назвал шантажом давление США на Францию с целью отказа от контракта по "Мистралям"

Как он особо отметил, о срыве поставки этого вертолетоносца речи быть уже не может. "Россия заплатила", - указал глава республики, добавив, что в противном случае Франции пришлось бы "выплачивать неустойку €1,1 млрд" российской стороне.

Говоря о выполнении оставшейся части контракта, подразумевающей завершение строительства второго вертолетоносца данного типа, Олланд подчеркнул, что "это будет зависеть от поведения России". "Об этом я говорю крайне ясно, - добавил он. - Однако на данном этапе не принято никаких решений по санкциям, которые могли бы нас вынудить отказаться от этого".

По словам президента, в случае если такие ограничения в отношении Москвы все же будут введены, это "должно будет произойти на уровне Евросоюза и будет касаться лишь будущих поставок техники". "Пока этого нет, посмотрим, будет ли Россия себя плохо вести", - цитирует АФП Олланда.
ОСК приветствует решение Франции

Заявление президента Франции о готовности передать первый вертолетоносец типа "Мистраль" российской стороне свидетельствует о надежности этой страны как партнера по военно-техническому сотрудничеству. Об этом заявил ИТАР-ТАСС официальный представитель Объединенной судостроительной корпорации (ОСК) Алексей Кравченко.

"Мы считаем, что обе стороны - РФ и Франция - понимают высокую ценность стабильности и предсказуемости при осуществлении таких беспрецедентных межгосударственных проектов, как постройка "Мистралей", - сказал он. "В ОСК приветствуют заявление президента Франции передать России первый "Мистраль" вопреки давлению, оказанному на Париж извне третьей страной, пытавшейся сорвать сделку", - подчеркнул Кравченко.

Он считает неслучайным совпадение по времени заявления французского лидера с завершением стыковки корпуса второго десантного вертолетоносного корабля-дока (ДВКД) "Севастополь", которая прошла накануне во французском Сен-Назере "практически идеально". "Степень совпадения геометрически составных частей была еще более высокой, чем на первом вертолетоносце. Между тем французская сторона очень высоко оценила качество работ, проведенных корабелами ОСК при сооружении кормовой части первого корабля", - напомнил официальный представитель ОСК.

"Что касается увязывания поставки второго "Мистраля" с изменением политики Москвы по кризису на Украине, то, естественно, к судостроительной компетенции это не относится", - добавил Кравченко.

Ранее вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин сообщил, что решение о закупке второй пары "Мистралей" будет приниматься после начала эксплуатации первых двух судов. "После эксплуатации этих двух кораблей, где мы поставим свое оборудование, свои вооружения, мы посмотрим, нужны ли нам корабли такого класса", - сказал зампред правительства.
Контракт на строительство "Мистралей"

Контракт на сумму в €1,12 млрд на строительство Францией вертолетоносцев для ВМФ России был подписан в июне 2011 года. В настоящий момент на верфях французского города Сен-Назер завершается строительство ДВКД "Владивосток" - первого из двух кораблей данного типа для ВМФ РФ. Сейчас там проходят обучение 400 российских моряков, которые готовятся к несению службы на новых вертолетоносцах.

Второй корабль, получивший название "Севастополь", был заложен в июне 2013 года на "Балтийском заводе" в Санкт-Петербурге - там, по условиям контракта, строилась кормовая часть вертолетоносца. На минувшей неделе она была доставлена на буксире в Сен-Назер, где будет проходить завершающий этап строительства. Как ожидается, "Севастополь" будет передан ВМФ РФ в конце 2015 года.

ДВКД типа "Мистраль" имеют водоизмещение 21 тыс. тонн, максимальную длину корпуса - 210 м, скорость - до 18 узлов, дальность плавания - до 20 тыс. миль. Численность команды вертолетоносца - 170 человек, дополнительно он может принять на борт 450 человек. Авиагруппа включает 16 вертолетов, шесть из которых могут одновременно размещаться на взлетной палубе. Грузовая палуба корабля может вместить более 40 танков или 70 автомашин.
Последствия непоставки "Мистралей" для РФ и Франции

"Если называть вещи своими именами, то увязка Францией поставки второго "Мистраля" России с ее политикой по кризису на Украине является позорным явлением в межгосударственных отношениях и наносит Парижу как иностранному партнеру по военно-техническому сотрудничеству невосполнимый ущерб, - заявил ИТАР-ТАСС бывший начальник Главного штаба ВМФ адмирал Виктор Кравченко. - Получается, что с Францией другим странам вообще нельзя вести никаких серьезных дел, ибо она в любой момент может отказаться от своих обязательств".

"Согласно всем нормам цивилизованного общения между государствами, - продолжил он, - французы, заключив с нами контракт на постройку двух "Мистралей" и получив за это круглую сумму в евро, обязаны его полностью выполнить и передать корабли России, несмотря ни на какие обстоятельства". "Здесь не должно быть никаких отговорок. Поэтому увязка Францией выполнения контракта с политикой России по украинскому кризису является неприемлемой", - считает собеседник.

Боевому потенциалу российского ВМФ России возможная непоставка Францией России второго "Мистраля" не нанесет абсолютно никакого ущерба, убежден экс-начальник Главного штаба флота. Однако, если отказаться от покупки ДВКД типа "Мистраль" уже нельзя, считает Кравченко, приобретать нужно не один корабль, а пару. "Иметь на нашем флоте один "Мистраль" - плохо, два - еще ничего, по крайней мере, можно будет обеспечить приемлемое сервисное обслуживание кораблей и при необходимости заменять их экипажи", - сказал адмирал."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Международная панорама - Олланд: Франция поставит России первый "Мистраль" в срок

"Путин подписал закон, освобождающий "Мистрали" от обложения НДС при ввозе в Россию
22 июля, 15:24 UTC+4
Льгота будет действовать с 1 июля 2014 года по 30 июня 2016 года включительно

МОСКВА, 22 июля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин подписал закон, освобождающий французские десантно-вертолетные корабли-доки "Мистраль" от обложения НДС при ввозе в Россию. Об этом сообщается на сайте Кремля.

Документ был принят Госдумой 4 июля и одобрен Совфедом 9 июля.

"Федеральным законом в перечень товаров, ввоз которых на территорию РФ и иные территории, находящиеся под ее юрисдикцией, освобождается от обложения налогом на добавленную стоимость, включаются десантно-вертолетные корабли-доки", - говорится в сообщении.

Олланд: Франция поставит России первый "Мистраль" в срок

Данная льгота будет действовать с 1 июля 2014 года по 30 июня 2016 года включительно.

Закон принят в целях освобождения от НДС закупаемых для ВМФ России у Франции вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль", чтобы не допустить роста согласованной цены контракта. Замминистра финансов РФ Сергей Шаталов ранее пояснял, что до 30 июня 2016 года "контракт с Францией будет завершен, а "Мистрали" будут поставлены". При этом он отмечал, что в рамках Таможенного союза "до 30 июня 2016 года уже произошло освобождение от ввозной таможенной пошлины".

Тема "Мистралей" снова оказалась в центре внимания на этой неделе. В последнее время в связи с разногласиями между РФ и странами Запада по ситуации на Украине США начали оказывать сильное давление на Францию, призывая отказаться от поставки кораблей России. Однако президент Франции Франсуа Олланд заявил накануне, что его страна выполнит свои обязательства по строительству первого корабля типа "Мистраль" для ВМФ РФ и передаст его в срок. При этом он отметил, что работа над вторым вертолетоносцем будет зависеть от позиции Москвы по украинскому кризису.

Олланд особо отметил, что о срыве поставки первого вертолетоносца речи быть не может. "Россия заплатила", - указал глава республики, добавив, что в противном случае Франции пришлось бы выплачивать неустойку €1,1 млрд.

Такую же оценку дал накануне вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин. "Приостановка контракта для Российской Федерации будет в сто раз менее ущербна, чем для Франции", - уверен он.

Официальный представитель Объединенной судостроительной корпорации (ОСК) Алексей Кравченко отметил, что заявление Олланда о готовности передать первый вертолетоносец свидетельствует о надежности этой страны как партнера по военно-техническому сотрудничеству. "Мы считаем, что обе стороны - РФ и Франция - понимают высокую ценность стабильности и предсказуемости при осуществлении таких беспрецедентных межгосударственных проектов, как постройка "Мистралей", - сказал он.

Контракт на строительство двух вертолетоносцев класса "Мистраль" Россия и Франция подписали в июне 2011 года. Стоимость проекта составляет €1,2 млрд. Корабли строятся французскими компаниями DCNS и STX France на верфях в Сен-Назере на западе Франции. Кормовые части обоих вертолетоносцев строит российская Объединенная судостроительная корпорация на Балтийском заводе в Санкт-Петербурге.

15 октября 2013 года первый вертолетоносец, собранный для РФ и получивший название "Владивосток", спустили на воду. Передача корабля российскому ВМФ запланирована на конец октября текущего года. Второй корабль - "Севастополь" - заложили 18 июня 2013 года. Передача корабля России запланирована на вторую половину 2016 года.

Вертолетоносцы типа "Мистраль" имеют водоизмещение 21 тыс. тонн, максимальную длину корпуса 210 м, скорость до 18 узлов, дальность плавания до 20 тыс. миль. Численность команды вертолетоносца - 170 человек, дополнительно он может принять на борт 450 человек. Авиагруппа включает 16 вертолетов, 6 из которых могут одновременно размещаться на взлетной палубе. Грузовая палуба корабля может вместить более 40 танков или 70 автомашин."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Путин подписал закон, освобождающий "Мистрали" от обложения НДС при ввозе в Россию

"МОСКВА, 27 июля. /ИТАР-ТАСС/. Головной вертолетоносец "Владивосток" (типа "Мистраль") после поступления на Тихоокеанский флот в течение года будет эксплуатироваться особенно интенсивно. Об этом корр. ИТАР-ТАСС сообщил в воскресенье источник в оборонно-промышленном комплексе.
МИД Великобритании: обсуждаемые ЕС санкции не коснутся сделки РФ с Францией по "Мистралям"

"Первый корабль совершенно точно будет базироваться на Дальнем Востоке. С точки зрения обеспечения его эксплуатации есть гарантийный период - год. За этот год флот должен испытать этот корабль, эксплуатировать его с максимальной интенсивностью и оценить", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Он напомнил, что Россия произвела плату за два корабля этого типа. "Думаю, со вторым кораблем вопрос также будет решен положительно", - добавил собеседник.

По его словам, "Мистрали", созданные для нашей страны, русифицированы и адаптированы к несению службы в наших широтах. По приходе в Россию они получат современное вооружение и средства связи отечественного производства.

"Это хорошие корабли, подходящие для решения различных экспедиционных задач. Инфраструктура для них будет подготовлена. Что касается третьего и четвертого "Мистралей", то их пока в гособоронзаказе нет - нужно посмотреть на результаты эксплуатации первого и второго", - добавил собеседник агентства."

ИТАР-ТАСС: Политика - Источник: первый "Мистраль" в течение года будет эксплуатироваться максимально интенсивно

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Верфь STX, г. Сен-Назер, Франция.
Второй корабль для ВМФ России - ДВКД "Севастополь" класса "Мистраль", 21 июля 2014 г.:

----------


## OKA

> Вот жеж, торгуются..


Вспомнить если с чего "мистрали" начинались... ))

Пост 1 и 2 ))  Мистраль

----------


## OKA

"Египет обратился к России с просьбой о продаже электронного оборудования для двух приобретенных им у Франции универсальных десантных кораблей (УДК) типа «Мистраль». Об этом сообщил «Известиям» информированный источник в военно-дипломатических кругах. Речь идет о системах, обеспечивающих боевую работу авиагруппы корабля, а также о средствах радиоэлектронной борьбы, которые должны повысить живучесть судна. Опрошенные эксперты считают, что поставка и монтаж интересующего Каир оборудования могут быть осуществлены в сжатые сроки, так как оно уже готово и даже устанавливалось на этих кораблях.

— Каир направил официальный запрос в начале сентября — египетская сторона заинтересована в том, чтобы максимально оперативно превратить эти корабли в полноценные боевые единицы, — пояснил собеседник «Известий». — В связи с тем, что определен состав авиагруппы и согласованы сроки подготовки летного персонала, встал вопрос о дооснащении «Мистралей» российским радиоэлектронным оборудованием, как и предполагалось изначальным проектом.

УДК, ранее называвшиеся «Владивосток» и «Севастополь», были переданы Францией ВМС Египта, в составе которых корабли получили имена «Гамаль Абдель Насер» и «Анвар Садат» в честь второго и третьего президентов страны. После аннулирования контракта на поставку десантных кораблей ВМФ России с кораблей было демонтировано всё отечественное оборудование.

По словам источника, согласование комплекта поставляемого бортового оборудования между Россией и Египтом заняло почти год. В частности, Египет посчитал некоторые радиоэлектронные системы, предусмотренные первоначальным российско-французским проектом и уже установленные на «Севастополе» и «Владивостоке», излишними и не отвечающими задачам, стоящим перед национальными военно-морскими силами.

Ранее концерны «Моринформсистема-Агат» и «Радиоэлектронные технологии» (КРЭТ) заявляли о готовности оснастить вертолетоносцы после их продажи третьим странам боевой информационно-управляющей системой и комплексами радиоэлектронной защиты. В частности, упоминался комплекс РЭБ 5П28 «Победитель», который устанавливается на корабли типа авианосцев, вертолетоносцев и крейсеров и обеспечивает многократное увеличение живучести корабля.

Как ранее сообщали «Известия», в начале сентября этого года Москва и Каир договорились о поставке Египту палубных вертолетов Ка-52К «Катран» и о подготовке пилотов для них.

Представители Рособоронэкспорта отказались комментировать сделку с Египтом, а в концерне КРЭТ не смогли оперативно предоставить комментарий.

— Египту нужны средства сопряжения навигационных систем вертолетов с общекорабельной, а также корабельная аппаратура взаимного обмена информацией и целеуказания для вертолетов, которая должна быть интегрирована с корабельной системой автоматизированного боевого управления, — рассказал эксперт Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Михаил Барабанов. — Возможно, для Ка-52К создана также необходимая для их эксплуатации контрольно-проверочная аппаратура в специальном корабельном исполнении.

Как считает Михаил Барабанов, стоимость такой сделки составит несколько миллионов евро, а установка аппаратуры может быть осуществлена достаточно быстро, поскольку она уже стояла на «Мистралях», когда они готовились к отправке в Россию."

Россия продаст Египту начинку для «Мистралей» - Известия

----------


## Avia M

Второй приобретенный Египтом у Франции вертолетоносец типа Mistral вошел в территориальные воды Египта. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на новостной портал "Аль-Яум ас-Сабиа".

Универсальный десантный корабль (УДК) "Анвар Садат" (ENS Anwar Sadat 1020), первоначально построенный для России и названный "Севастополь", прибыл к египетскому побережью из французского Сен-Назера, который он покинул 21 сентября. Перед тем, как направиться на базу ВМС Египта Рас-эт-Тин в Александрии, он принял участие в совместных с Францией морских учениях "Клеопатра-2".

Корабль прибыл в день 35-й годовщины со дня убийства экс-президента Египта Анвара Садата во время военного парада 1981 года.

----------


## KURYER

*Avia M* проиллюстрирую новость:

----------


## OKA

> *Avia M* проиллюстрирую новость:


Аналогично))

----------


## Avia M

"Хорошие источники"...

 Глава министерства обороны Польши Антони Мачеревич предположил, что Египет может передать России два произведенных во Франции вертолетоносца "Мистраль" за символическую цену в $1, сообщает в пятницу Интерфакс со ссылкой на агентство Associated Press.

Не вдаваясь в детали на слушаниях в польском парламенте, он заявил, что располагает такой информацией "из хороших источников".

Мачеревич добавил, что "если Египет откажется от такой операции, то это послужит делу мира".

----------


## OKA

> "Хорошие источники"...
> 
>  Глава министерства обороны Польши Антони Мачеревич предположил, что Египет может передать России два произведенных во Франции вертолетоносца "Мистраль" за символическую цену в $1, сообщает в пятницу Интерфакс со ссылкой на агентство Associated Press.
> 
> Не вдаваясь в детали на слушаниях в польском парламенте, он заявил, что располагает такой информацией "из хороших источников".
> 
> Мачеревич добавил, что "если Египет откажется от такой операции, то это послужит делу мира".



Странно что не Северной Корее "может передать"  :Biggrin:  Вот была бы тема для беспокойства , особенно полякам))

----------


## Avia M

Министр обороны Франции Жан-Ив Ле Дриан выразил возмущение ...
Мы просто возмущены происшедшим...
Это плохие методы действий. И уж тем более недопустимыми являются...
Вот до чего мы дошли...
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Министр обороны Франции выразил недовольство заявлениями Польши по "Мистралям"

Какой напор, какая энергетика!

----------


## Avia M

Вокруг "Мистралей".

МОСКВА, 27 дек — РИА Новости. Единственный покупатель подал заявку на приобретение верфи STX France во французском Сен-Назере, где были построены вертолетоносцы "Мистраль", передает агентство Франс Пресс со ссылкой на арбитражный суд в Сеуле.

https://ria.ru/world/20161227/1484739868.html

P.S. Покупка Россией кораблей (акт доброй воли), не спасла верфи...

----------


## MBA

> Глава министерства обороны Польши Антони Мачеревич предположил, что Египет может передать России два произведенных во Франции вертолетоносца "Мистраль" за символическую цену в $1, сообщает в пятницу Интерфакс со ссылкой на агентство Associated Press.


А у меня вот с самого начала были подозрения, что продажа "Мистралей" Египту - просто способ переправить их за пару лет в РФ в обход санкций. Насколько я понимаю, Египту от них толку лишь немногим больше, чем, скажем, Монголии от подводных лодок. Ну, посмотрим...

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 18 апреля. /ТАСС/. Российская делегация отправилась в Египет на очередной этап переговоров по поставке оборудования связи и управления для вертолетоносцев "Мистраль". Об этом ТАСС сообщил источник в системе военно-технического сотрудничества РФ с другими государствами.

"Переговоры продолжаются, российская делегация уехала в Египет обсуждать с египетской стороной параметры возможной сделки с готовыми техническими предложениями по оборудованию связи и управления", - сказал собеседник агентства.

Официальным подтверждением данной информации ТАСС не располагает.

Ранее помощник президента РФ по военно-техническому сотрудничеству Владимир Кожин рассказал, что Россия предложила Египту современные системы вооружения, средства радиоэлектронной борьбы и связи для установки на вертолетоносцы "Мистраль". В свою очередь представитель Объединенной приборостроительной корпорации, которая вошла в состав холдинга "Росэлектроника" (входит в Ростех), сообщал, что оборудование связи и управления почти готово к отправке в Египет и может быть поставлено в кратчайшие сроки при заключении контракта. Также не исключена поставка вертолетов Ка-52К - палубной модификации Ка-52 "Аллигатор", разработанной специально под "Мистрали". В октябре 2015 года Сергей Иванов, занимавший тогда пост главы администрации президента РФ, заявлял, что Египет может приобрести для своих новых кораблей российские вертолеты и оборудование общей стоимостью более миллиарда долларов..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Источник: делегация из РФ едет в Египет обсуждать сделку по оборудованию для «Мистралей» - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

ЛЕ-БУРЖЕ /Франция/, 19 июня. /ТАСС/. Россия выиграла тендер на поставку для египетских вертолетоносцев типа "Мистраль" корабельных вертолетов Ка-52К, сообщил в понедельник журналистам глава Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Дмитрий Шугаев.
"Мы можем констатировать с удовлетворением, что РФ выиграла этот тендер", - сказал он на авиасалоне в Ле-Бурже.
"Важно сегодня согласовать технический облик вертолета, финансовые условия, то есть необходимо провести ту работу, которая называется предконтрактной, она достаточно "вязкая". Как во всех наших отношениях, здесь нет ничего удивительного. Работа плотно ведется, контракт интересный, значимый"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Россия выиграла тендер на поставку Ка-52К для «Мистралей», купленных Египтом - Армия и ОПК - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"	Париж. 20 июня. ИНТЕРФАКС-АВН - Египет пока не принял решение о закупке оборудования для вертолетоносцев "Мистраль", сообщил "Интерфаксу-АВН" глава Федеральной службы по военно-техническому сотрудничеству (ФСВТС) Дмитрий Шугаев.
       "Решение египетской стороны об оснащении "Мистралей" другими необходимыми видами вертолетной техники, а именно: поисково-спасательной и радиолокационного дозора, а также прочего радиотехнического оборудования пока не принято", - сказал Д.Шугаев.
       Накануне Д.Шугаев сообщил, что РФ выиграла тендер на поставку вертолетов Ка-52К "Катран" для Египта.
       3 июня генеральный директор госкорпорации "Ростех" Сергей Чемезов сообщил журналистам, что Москва и Каир продолжают переговоры по оборудованию для вертолетоносцев "Мистраль".
       "Переговоры ведутся", - сказал С.Чемезов на брифинге в рамках Петербургского международного экономического форума (ПМЭФ 2017).
       Он пояснил, что в настоящее время Египет решает вопрос с финансированием для реализации этой сделки.
       "Либо это будет наш кредит, либо они возьмут его у другой страны", - сказал глава "Ростеха", отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса".
       В сентябре 2015 года стало известно, что Египет приобретает у Франции два вертолетоносца "Мистраль", которые Париж отказался передавать России.
       Ранее Сергей Иванов, будучи главой администрации президента РФ, заявлял, что Каир может приобрести для "Мистралей" российские вертолеты и оборудование более чем на $1 млрд."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=454396

Что-то мутят воду во пруду)) Кредиты-подарки))

----------


## voykov

> "	
> Что-то мутят воду во пруду)) Кредиты-подарки))


А кому дали кредит подарок? В современной истории РФ?

----------


## OKA

> А кому дали кредит подарок? В современной истории РФ?


С какой целью интересуетесь?  ))

----------


## voykov

> С какой целью интересуетесь?  ))


Я вот что то не слышал про кредиты-подарки от России

----------


## OKA

> Я вот что то не слышал про кредиты-подарки от России


Ну недавно проскакивало на просторах интернета про Венесуэлу. Отдадут натурой, наверное-нефтью там, бананами)))

----------


## voykov

> Ну недавно проскакивало на просторах интернета про Венесуэлу. Отдадут натурой, наверное-нефтью там, бананами)))


Что именно проскакивало? Венесуэле предоставили отсрочку, но не подарили. И вообще, Венесуэла столько оружия у нас закупила, и даже заводы по производству стрелковки построила, что можно было бы и подарить. Например Ми-35М появился только благодаря венесуэльскому контракту.  А после этого его уже под сотню на экспорт продали Бразилия, Ирак, Азербайджан, Пакистан, Нигерия, родное МО сподобилось

----------


## OKA

> Что именно проскакивало? Венесуэле предоставили отсрочку, но не подарили. И вообще, Венесуэла столько оружия у нас закупила, и даже заводы по производству стрелковки построила, что можно было бы и подарить. Например Ми-35М появился только благодаря венесуэльскому контракту.  А после этого его уже под сотню на экспорт продали Бразилия, Ирак, Азербайджан, Пакистан, Нигерия, родное МО сподобилось


По поводу разнообразных кредитов лучше устроить обсуждение не в этой ветке, например))

Или даже не на этом форуме))

Сколько всего понасписали разнообразным "дорогим друзьям" за крайние четверть века, лучше у финансистов узнать)) 

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/06/20/kirgdebt/

https://www.vedomosti.ru/finance/new...ossiiskii-rubl

Oдин такой, кстати, сидит под дом. арестом))

----------


## voykov

> По поводу разнообразных кредитов лучше устроить обсуждение не в этой ветке, например))
> 
> Или даже не на этом форуме))
> 
> Сколько всего понасписали разнообразным "дорогим друзьям" за крайние четверть века, лучше у финансистов узнать)) 
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2017/06/20/kirgdebt/
> 
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/finance/new...ossiiskii-rubl
> ...


Ну не я поднял тему кредит-подарок. Вторая ссылка вообще не о чем. Белоруссия как раз платит по кредитам на закупку военной техники.
С киргизов банально нечего взять, списание политическое, плюс Кант и пендосам пинка под зад из Манаса. Больше их долг - значит больше у нас гастарбайтеров. В 2009-м им давали кредит на строительство ГЭС, а не закупку вооружений, как построят, то наверняка владеть будет российская ЕЭС.
Но развивать тему тут конечно не стоит.

----------


## OKA

Подзабытые "Мистрали")) 

 

https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/...32628142919681

----------


## OKA

О, "Мистраль" идёт в атаку! Интересно, что с него летать будет)) В смысле матчасти))

"Президент Египта фельдмаршал Абдель Фаттах ас-Сиси продлил еще на три месяца военную операцию "Синай 2018" против боевиков ИГ из так называемого "Велаята Синай" и пр. террористических группировок. Египет год за годом проводит все более масштабные операции против боевиков на Синае, но покончить с ними все не удается. В этот раз для участия в "Синай 2018" привлечено 60 тысяч военнослужащих армии и 52 тысячи сотрудников МВД. В операции принимает участие даже один из универсальных десантных кораблей типа "Мистраль" с борта которого вылетает на операции спецназ ВМС Египта...""

https://twitter.com/mahmouedgamal44/...00359774662661

Фото :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/709168.html

----------


## boyan

Интереснее что сейчас летает, скорее всего ничего.

----------


## OKA

> Интереснее что сейчас летает, скорее всего ничего.


Как раз, скорее всего много что из разнотипья египетских вертолов. За исключением Ка-52. 

Вот интересно было бы их применение...

Что-то на палубе виднеется жэж :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGa18yRwQrs

На "Си спрайт" похожее.




Вот типа свежий ролик, видно разные типы, но даты съёмок неизвестны))

----------

